# Job Offer Query For OINP



## momo21 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a express entry profile with CRS 355 under ICT category with NOC - 2173. If I get a job offer from a company in Toronto - Ontario, so,

> How much time it will going to take to get the OINP invite after adding my job offer to my CRS (355 + 50 = 405)? 

> After I get my invite, how much time it will take to get my permanent residence? 

Could someone please address the above questions?

Thanks in Advance

***********************************************


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is highly you’ll receive an ITA with a CRS of only 355.


----------



## momo21 (May 10, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> It is highly you’ll receive an ITA with a CRS of only 355.


Thanks for the reply. but I read on OINP website that I still require a job offer to get NOI with CRS score of 355: 'Copied from OINP Website':

*March 28, 2018*

*Express Entry – Targeted Notifications of Interest under Human Capital Priorities Stream

Please be advised that the OINP has issued Notifications of Interest (NOI) under the Human Capital Priorities (HCP) stream to targeted candidates in the Express Entry pool who:
1) meet the HCP stream criteria and have a job offer in Ontario; or
2) meet the HCP stream criteria have French language skills at Canadian Language Benchmark (CLB) 7 or above in all language abilities. 

This targeted search was done to help Ontario meet its labour market and economic development priorities, as well as to be more responsive to employer needs. In addition, French-speaking candidates were targeted to assist the province in meeting the Ontario Immigration Strategy’s goal of five per cent Francophone immigration.*


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

First things first, please forget about how the government of Australia processes immigration applications... the process to get to Australia is _completely different_ from the process to come to Canada and so comparisons between the two processes really can't be made as far as 'how long will it take to get an invitation from x province' or 'how long will it take for my PR application to be approved' goes because the Canadian system isn't as straightforward as the Australian system and each application is judged on its own merit - the Canadian system is a _continuous intake_ style system (i.e. you can enter the Express Entry pool at any time of the year) and there are no annual caps or quotas as far as how many people are allowed to join the Express Entry pool in any given year... 6 people who all work in the same field who apply at the same time _will *not*_ necessarily get into Canada at the same time... different variables come into play (a couple of them may have relatives in Canada, one may have gone to school in Canada for a few years as a teenager; another may have a spouse who grew up speaking French and English and scored well on the IELTS and TEF exams etc etc etc) thus making it impossible for people to judge how long the process will take just by their application date.

It's unknown how long it will take for an ONIP invitation to apply unless the provincial government of Ontario has specified a timescale that they work to when processing applications for their immigration programs. It could be weeks, it could be months.. none of us here works for the government of Ontario, so our guess would be as good as yours.

As far as receiving a Permanent Residence visa to come to Canada, that all depends on how long it will take for the province of Ontario to transmit their information to the IRCC and then how long it will take for IRCC to process the information and update your profile. 

After that has taken place, you must wait until the Express Entry draw is low enough for you to qualify to receive an ITA (i.e. some draws are program specific and do not necessarily include FSW program)... there is no set schedule as to how often the draws take place and there is no knowing what the result of any given draw will be - minimum required CRS score and number of ITA allotted to the draw... for example, say you increase your CRS to 405 and in the next draw, there are 2600 ITA available and a minimum CRS of 402. The the 2600 ITA will be offered to the people with the highest CRS score currently in the pool first and then the remaining ITA will be distributed to candidates with the next highest CRS score and so on and so on until all 2600 ITA have been distributed... if the 2600th ITA is given to someone with a CRS of 451 then everyone else below that but above the 402 cut off (including you at CRS 405) are unlucky and _will *not*_ receive an ITA, even though they met the minimum CRS for that draw.

Also keep in mind that within your 405 rank, any ITA on offer to people at 405 would go to the person with the oldest profile first (i.e. first come, first served)... so, let's pretend that there were 5000 ITA on offer and a minimum CRS of 402 and by the time they get down to CRS 405, there are 10 ITA left to offer but 10 people entered the pool earlier than you did... those 10 who are ahead of you would receive the remaining ITA while you would not, as their profiles are older than yours... your profile would then become the oldest in the 405 level, but you still would be without an ITA and would have to wait until the next qualifying draw to be eligible to receive one.

Once you've received your ITA, you then have 90 days to complete the application and send the paperwork in to IRCC for processing. Once all of your documents have been received by the government, the IRCC endeavours to reach a decision on the application within 6 months of receipt of your application package.


----------

